# Movie Review- The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What its about...
Comedy 
1 hr. 58 min. Internationally famous oceanographer Steve Zissou (Bill Murray) and his crew -- Team Zissou -- set sail on an expedition to hunt down the mysterious, elusive, possibly non-existant Jaguar Shark that killed Zissou's partner during the documentary filming of their latest adventure. They are joined on their voyage by a young airline co-pilot who may or may not be Zissou's son (Owen Wilson), a beautiful journalist (Cate Blanchett) assigned to write a profile of Zissou, and Zissou's estranged wife and co-producer, Eleanor (Anjelica Huston). They face overwhelming complications including pirates, kidnapping, and bankruptcy. 

I did not find this movie funny at all.  Okay I laughed a little :roll: It has very dry humor. There are alot of unrealistic things such as rainbow colored fish that look like cartoons and such. There is a lot of swearing. It has an excellent cast but one of those movies to which I would not suggest to see. 

In two words... Its cheesy
Although this is just my two cents.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It was one of the worst movies that I've ever seen. :evil: I kept waiting for it to get better... But it didn't. It was a complete waste of $8.50!


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh wow this movie owns, bill is always funny. dont no what it is but maybe 18 year old girls just dont understand its greatness. kiddin, you have to be in the mood for this type of comedy


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive heard only great things, unfortunately i dont watch very many movies, especially at the theatre. the hteatres here suuck.


----------

